# Bikejoring



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

My pup loves biking with me! As Denali is only 9 months old she does not pull at all, ever, but it's great exercise for both of us and one of the few ways I can keep up with her. I started teaching her at about 4 months old, getting her used to a harness, the bike, then getting her to run in front of me, and started basic commands and refining the "leave it" command as running after bunnies is bad for both of us. She's actually never pulled me off, but has come close a couple times! I was thinking of having her next to me instead of in front but soon realized that it was difficult to keep an eye on her. She was easily distracted and curious about everything as all pups are, and would sometimes completely stop and I wouldn't notice until I jerked her leash. She does much, much better in front and it allows me to keep an eye on her and help ensure her safety and my own. Also mountain bike trails are often singletrack and there isn't room for her to run next to me.

I run her preferably on dirt, but often on concrete sidewalks in the neighborhood. Our first time out we naturally went for asphalt- in southern california- which naturally resulted in blistered, peeling pads. I felt so awful I can't even describe it. Lesson learned. I go her pace which is usually a nice slow trot, but she sometimes kicks it into a sprint for short distances. I don't push her at all, and we don't go more than a an hour usually and take short breaks whenever she wants at this point. Typical ride is about 20 minutes to half an hour at that nice trotting pace with random occasional sprints.

I put her in a harness so just in case she does randomly break into a full sprint the leash won't jerk on her neck if I can't catch up fast enough. Girl is quick! I want her used to the harness also so when the day comes to start working on pulling she won't think anything of the harness. For now since she doesn't pull, I use a retractable 16' leash. Gives me plenty of time to react to her movements and speed and keeps the leash from getting tangled.

Love to bike in Colorado! 7-8 months old (missing tail fur is from an enormous cockleburr, poor girl haha!!)









Resting in a shady spot


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

that is one beautiful bike trail!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It's at Garden of the Gods. Appropriately named I think.


Does anyone have harness suggestions? The petsmart one worked great to start, but it's rubbing off her fur and I'd like to get her a proper, padded, well-fit harness that will eventually be able to withstand some pulling. I am thinking the Urban Trails one? It "extends only part way down the back to accommodate the steeper pull angle associated with biking and scootering."
http://alpineoutfitters.net/Secure/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=189


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I really like alpineoutfitters, I have one harness made by them. I use X-back's for all my pulling activities (including bikejoring) but I supose an urban harness would work as well.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, what Keechak said. Another good place to get X back harnesses is Black Ice. They work especially with beginners and are very helpful. They will help you get the right size and style that you need. 
I like Alpine out fitters too although I have never purchased from them. I get all of my equipment from a local musher whos makes it herself. Another good place is Mountain Ridge. 
http://www.backicedogsledding.com
http://www.mntridge.com 
If you go to http://www.sleddogcentral.com you will be able to find all sorts of harness makers and sellers.
Sorry, only one of the links has the right address, the others you will have to type in. Or just type in Mountain ridge/Black Ice dog sledding equipment into google.
Hope this helps!! Good Luck!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you both!


----------

